# He11's Kitchen 2010



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

A few more recent shots


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## hydrophyte (Dec 16, 2009)

Great pictures! Where did you get those amazing pieces of wood? Is there an original thread somewhere?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Original build thread was on a site that shut down (moved to a UK site and everybody lost their posts)
got a few pics on another site 
The driftwood came from a local lake.
Sump and stand is DIY, overflow is from glass-holes
















removable front panel, tank will be in a corner with not much room to open doors so made a panel instead, bottom is sealed, if anything spills it should hold it for a while
















20year old driftwood

































stump split, now I've got 2 big pieces to work with


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Great shots and that stump piece is awesome.


----------



## newby23 (Dec 25, 2009)

your tank is absolutley amazing. :thumb:


----------



## hydrophyte (Dec 16, 2009)

This tank really is stunning.

You have such a good eye.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Im loving that drift wood set up!


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## ToffeeFan (Jan 17, 2010)

I envy your tank..


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

The tank is picture perfect! Great job putting it together. AN excellent pics!
cc


----------



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)

Great shots Jeff!!! (like that's anything new  )

:thumb:


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow! Amazing set up and beautiful fish!


----------



## MCHRKiller (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome scape! That devil looks great to, and look at the cute little fry :thumb:


----------



## stephenxanders (Dec 10, 2009)

You take very good pictures  It makes us excited to see more of pictures of your fish


----------



## HaterZer (Jan 21, 2010)

The aquarium is in my kitchen, I have 2 tanks. When I am cooking just looking on my tank make my cooking much good. All the food that I cook is really tasty just what my family said. Copper Sinks


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## MSUDawgs56 (Feb 1, 2005)

Great pics as always!


----------



## hydrophyte (Dec 16, 2009)

Really nice shots of those fish. You are clearly an expert. Your pictures look like somehting that would come from a movie set.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

The fry are growing fast, were is your RDs mate, and how long can the fry be left with the parent(s) until they decide they dont want to share the tank?

Thanks,
matt


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

She's in there but stays behind a log mostly now, the male's pretty much taken over and chases her away from the fry. Guess the time depends on the parents, I've heard from 30-60 days. They've been freeswimming right at 60days now, going to leave the fry in there till something happens and catch what I can.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

Very nice pictures!!!

My Oscar is also living in the kitchen, the africans are in the living room.

Can i ask what camera u use and some settings? Love your photo's


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

This tank is in the living room, just needed a cool name for it  My Africans are in the kitchen.
Camera is a Canon XS, I use different settings but mostly ISO100, 1/200 shutter and F8-16 with slave flash. The last shots were using a rain gutter with 2 AC slaves in it sitting across the top of the tank and a wireless trigger.


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah tought so,

The only thing im missing is an extern flash device. Because my photo's are coming good, but not as bright as yours. Think it has to do with the extern flashes.

Thanks for the information


----------



## Uknowho (Feb 2, 2010)

The color and pattern reminds me so much of a Koi. Awesome pic esp the one ... uh ... actaully all are nice. :thumb:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow!! 

They have gotten so big! Great photos.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *bulldogg7*,

Great pics. In the last set how old are the fry? and approximatly how many do you think you have lost from the wiggler stage. Surprising to still see so many at such a large size. Great work, they look fat and healthy and seem to be groing fast. Is the mom white and orange like the dad? or mor just one pink/organge color like many other RDs?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

She's a lighter shade of orange and blotched with white, was hoping she'd darken up when she got a little bigger.









They spawned on Nov. 17th so about 2 1/2 months old. Not really sure how many I've lost or how many are actually left in there now.


----------



## redburner (Feb 3, 2010)

Amazing shots, love the lighting and the colour dynamics. What camera is this... sorry for the non-fish related question. Mama devil is awesome!

oh shoot yea I saw u answered that already.. anyhow.. how big is this fish and the tank?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)




----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

He's around 10 inches I think, tank is a 120gal

one of the fry is starting to turn


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice pics!

Where's mom?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

She's still in there but the male chases her when she comes near the front of the tank. He's probably ready to spawn again but the fry are keeping him busy.


----------



## NatalieJJackson (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice fishes. They might be very expensive though. Do you know any place wherein its the cheapest. I'm located in California


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Most LFS can special order fish, the smaller ones I've seen are actually pretty cheap but I've seen some around 12" selling for over $80  Some of the online retailers have great quality but the shipping can be expensive, if the LFS orders something from their supplier with their weekly shipment you don't get charged shipping. Only drawback is you don't really know what they'll look like till you get them, sometimes it's worth a few phone calls and driving around to see who has that special fish you want in stock.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

one of the fry making the switch


----------



## azra (Feb 19, 2010)

Great shots! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------

